

How I made sure all 12 of my kids could pay for college themselves - vvvv
http://qz.com/165716/how-i-made-sure-all-12-of-my-kids-could-pay-for-college-themselves/

======
frogpelt
Parents who raise their children to have character are having a much a bigger
positive impact on society than any start up founder or developer.

On the flipside, parents who fail at parenting are also dragging society down
quicker than any technology or idea could hope to.

